# Inexpensive and precical food solutions for clean anabolic bulk



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey,

What I'd like ar suggestions of foods that I can buy from any supermarket, that are cheap and practical. I'm going to cram a lot of work this summer doing swimming lessons, lifeguarding and fitness instruction to pay for my (hopeful) move to London to study an MA. I'm going to be pulling quite long hours, but ill have the opportunity to graze and eat over all the hours I'll be at work. What I need is food that is relatively cheap. Not cheap as in tacky, or [email protected], or full of rubbish....just things that I can buy plenty off without spending too much. Also, because of my time constraints, I'll hav little if any time to prepare this food, so really it must be something that is easy to transport and can be eat on the spot.

Cans of Tuna would be a good example.

All suggestions would be gretly appreciated.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

slim fast for breakfast

another handy shake for lunch

and a proper meal in the evening!!!

also new low carb slimfast out to buy now!!!!!


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Slices of chicken. Fruit and veg. Nuts. Cheese, if you can eat that on it's own. Milk.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

How about cans of tuna?


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

one thing I do is go and buy a whole roast chicken from the supermarket on my way to work... it works out at about the same as a sandwich and a drink etc if u were ot go to a sandwich bar... I've also beocme addicted to Orange Juice - if u buy a whole 1lr from the supermarket it works out at £1.68 - if u buy a small bottle - 330ml from the newsagent etc you are going to be paying £1.50...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

good advice there from damaged goods...


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Protein/fats: Tins of Mackeral/Sardines/Pilchards, Hard boiled eggs

Carbs: Flapjacks, Ricecakes, Fruit


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

pot noodles with whey lol.


----------

